# Lesa virilità



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2009)

*Lesa virilità*

chi mi conosce sa bene che ho lo stomaco forte e passo con disinvoltura dalla mostra e lo scrittore russo al trash più profondo .
oggi mi sono imbattuta in quello più verace:" uomini e donne"...
e anche da questo bel guazzabuglio ho trovato motivo di riflessione.e cioè;

venuto a galla un episodio omosessuale ( o relazione  una tantum)di un tronista una delle corteggiatrici passa il colpo affermando di non riuscire a vederlo come prima e di coltivare dei dubbi sull'eventuale futuro...
grande pregiudizio od è comprensibile un minimo di perplessità ?
vi confesso che ,pur ritenendomi una donna di media apertura mentale , troverei naturale il non giudizio parlando degli altri ...quando sulla mia pelle non sarei così sicura.
non ne vado molto fiera ma questo penso


----------



## Verena67 (30 Novembre 2009)

Non si preoccupi, signora Minerva, se lei non  ha pregiudizi, io ne ho, e parecchi!:rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (30 Novembre 2009)

*Minerva*

Ci sono giudizi che non sono pregiudizi ma solo e semplicemente nostri modi di intendere ed interpretare le inclinazioni altrui, e siccome spesso rispondono alla nostra sfera emozionale e reattiva, poco ne cala che siano o meno "politicamente corretti".
C'é da dire che certe trasmissioni, come molte altre forme di comunicazione, riescono a raggiungere un tale "grado di degrado" che, a mio avviso, autorizzano istintive svalutazioni senza sottilizzare sulla loro liceità!!!
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ci sono giudizi che non sono pregiudizi ma solo e semplicemente nostri modi di intendere ed interpretare le inclinazioni altrui, e siccome spesso rispondono alla nostra sfera emozionale e reattiva, poco ne cala che siano o meno "politicamente corretti".
> C'é da dire che certe trasmissioni, come molte altre forme di comunicazione, riescono a raggiungere un tale "grado di degrado" che, a mio avviso, autorizzano istintive svalutazioni senza sottilizzare sulla loro liceità!!!
> Bruja


quello che voglio dire è che ho il massimo rispetto per le inclinazioni altrui ed ho sempre combattuto contro certi pregiudizi ; ma se fossi libera e incontrassi un uomo che mi piace ed egli mi confessasse un passato con una relazione ,o fugace rapporto omosessuale, credo che questo mi condizionerebbe e non poco.


----------



## Bruja (30 Novembre 2009)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> quello che voglio dire è che ho il massimo rispetto per le inclinazioni altrui ed ho sempre combattuto contro certi pregiudizi ; ma se fossi libera e incontrassi un uomo che mi piace ed egli mi confessasse un passato con una relazione ,o fugace rapporto omosessuale, credo che questo mi condizionerebbe e non poco.



E' esattamente quello che ho inteso, ho semplicemente spiegato, per quel che é il mio pensiero, i motivi dei disagi che proverei senza dubbio.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (30 Novembre 2009)

Capisco.
A me non interesserebbe troppo. Pero' queste confessioni secondo me, non vanno fatte


----------



## Nobody (1 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Capisco.
> A me non interesserebbe troppo. Pero' *queste confessioni secondo me, non vanno fatte*


nessuna confessione va mai fatta...


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> nessuna confessione va mai fatta...


dipende.
della persona che amo mi piacerebbe sapere molto , se non tutto che capisco possa sconfinare  nell'invadenza .
quando arrivi a certe intimità raccontarsi è un'esigenza e un bisogno


----------



## Nobody (1 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.
> della persona che amo mi piacerebbe sapere molto , se non tutto che capisco possa sconfinare  nell'invadenza .
> quando arrivi a certe intimità raccontarsi è un'esigenza e un bisogno


se sapessi davvero tutto difficilmente potresti davvero amarla... e non per chissà quali segreti, chiaramente.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.
> della persona che amo mi piacerebbe sapere molto , se non tutto che capisco possa sconfinare  nell'invadenza .
> quando arrivi a certe intimità raccontarsi è un'esigenza e un bisogno


Mah... non sono per la verita' a tutti i costi. Non credo che un'esperienza di quel tipo magari diversi anni prima, sia troppo rilevante o comunque a parer mio potrebbe compromettere la relazione senza una "valida" ragione.
Tutto dipende da chi si ha di fronte mi spiego, se mi trovassi a frequentare un uomo in un certo senso "tradizionalista"(molto improbabile ma e' capitato) dubito gli racconterei le cazzate fatte in gioventu'... potrebbe non capire che non mi appartengono piu' e farsi un'idea sbagliata della persona che ha di fronte.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> nessuna confessione va mai fatta...


Io non tengo mai la bocca chiusa :racchia:


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mah... non sono per la verita' a tutti i costi. Non credo che un'esperienza di quel tipo magari diversi anni prima, sia troppo rilevante o c*omunque a parer mio potrebbe compromettere la relazione senza una "valida" ragion*e.
> Tutto dipende da chi si ha di fronte mi spiego, se mi trovassi a frequentare un uomo in un certo senso "tradizionalista"(molto improbabile ma e' capitato) dubito gli racconterei le cazzate fatte in gioventu'... potrebbe non capire che non mi appartengono piu' e farsi un'idea sbagliata della persona che ha di fronte.


ma tu sei anche  il risultato di un passato . sinceramente non riesco a definire completo e profondo un rapporto dove non ci sia una vera  conoscenza dell'altro.
una relazione omosessuale non può essere nascosta in quanto eclatante  nel contesto


----------



## Iris (1 Dicembre 2009)

Sapere che il mio compagno ha avuto una relazione omosessuale mi sconvolgerebbe. Se mi rivelasse un fugace rapporto sessuale, magari in epoca giovanile, probabilmente, ridimensionerei la cosa. Credo sia possibile e più  frequente di quanto in genere si ammetta, vivere dei periodi di "sperimentazione" sessuale, soprattutto quando si è alla ricerca della propria identità.


----------



## Iris (1 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu sei anche il risultato di un passato . sinceramente non riesco a definire completo e profondo un rapporto dove non ci sia una vera conoscenza dell'altro.
> una relazione omosessuale non può essere nascosta in quanto eclatante nel contesto


Forse hai ragione. Ma se io avessi avuto una relazione omosessuale non credo lo rivelerei tanto facilmente al mio compagno. Per quanto credo che un uomo ne sarebbe meno sconvolto...o forse no...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu sei anche  il risultato di un passato . sinceramente non riesco a definire completo e profondo un rapporto dove non ci sia una vera  conoscenza dell'altro.
> una relazione omosessuale non può essere nascosta in quanto eclatante  nel contesto


Son il risultato di un sacco di esperienze, ma non sono piu' quella.
Credo che ci siano esperienze piu' significative da raccontare che una passeggiata in the wild side... raccontandolo ci sta che ci si concentri su quello e non sul resto.
La conoscenza profonda dell'altro e' una pretesa quasi assurda, quanti su questo forum sicuri di conoscere l'altro son rimasti col culo per terra?
Io pure e guardi del mio ex sapevo un sacco di cose:condom:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione. Ma se io avessi avuto una relazione omosessuale non credo lo rivelerei tanto facilmente al mio compagno. Per quanto credo che *un uomo ne sarebbe meno sconvolto*...o forse no...


Lo credo anche io.


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo credo anche io.


 ne sono quasi certa


----------



## MK (1 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.
> della persona che amo mi piacerebbe sapere molto , se non tutto che capisco possa sconfinare nell'invadenza .
> quando arrivi a certe intimità raccontarsi è un'esigenza e un bisogno


Concordo.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Dicembre 2009)

Lei ha troppe certezze:racchia:


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2009)

certo


----------



## Lettrice (1 Dicembre 2009)

Ora la sorprendero' sono quasi certa che un uomo non confesserebbe una relazione omosessuale alla sua donna.
L'uomo c'ha da mantenere la sua immagine, non ci son cazzi!


----------



## MK (1 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ora la sorprendero' sono quasi certa che un uomo non confesserebbe una relazione omosessuale alla sua donna.
> L'uomo c'ha da mantenere la sua immagine, non ci son cazzi!


Non ne sarei così sicura.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non ne sarei così sicura.


A me non e' mai capitato di sentire di tale rivelazione, se non per uscire fuori come omosessuale appunto, ma non e' il caso che si sta discutendo (non escludo ci siano le eccezioni ovviamente).
Trovo difficile che un uomo la cui sessualità non sia in discussione, metta a repentaglio e la sua immagine di virilita' e la relazione (non so quante donne la prenderebbero bene) se non per portare a una rottura.
Almeno io la vedo cosi', ma non voglio mettere limiti alla provvidenza:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2009)

un uomo che arriva ad avere una relazione omosessuale non deve essere un tipo convenzionale , se rinnega questa parte di lui è grave ; se non me la racconta perché non mi ritiene all'altezza di capirla anche.
però avrebbe un po' ragione:unhappy:
sono confusa


----------



## oscuro (1 Dicembre 2009)

*Minerva*

Ho visto la puntata....e tutta quella cagnara è stata semplicemente pretestuosa.....!Il punto è semplice:Non era una questione di pregiudizi....ma serenamente una questione di CANONI....!Per Roberta....così si chiama la corteggiatrice una relazione omosex...non rientra ne suoi canoni....trovo il tutto lecito e comprensivo...ognuno ha i suoi canoni...da non confondere con classismo e pregiudizi!!!


----------



## Lettrice (1 Dicembre 2009)

Santo cielo, mica avevo capito che era di "uomini e donne" che si parlava!
Ahhhh


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho visto la puntata....e tutta quella cagnara è stata semplicemente pretestuosa.....!Il punto è semplice:Non era una questione di pregiudizi....ma serenamente una questione di CANONI....!Per Roberta....così si chiama la corteggiatrice una relazione omosex...non rientra ne suoi canoni....trovo il tutto lecito e comprensivo...ognuno ha i suoi canoni...da non confondere con classismo e pregiudizi!!!





Lettrice ha detto:


> Santo cielo, mica avevo capito *che era di "uomini e donne" che si parlava!*
> Ahhhh


ma no....è uno spunto


oscuro spettatore della defilippi? :singleeye:siamo gente di cultura, non c'è nulla da fare, oscu
dammi il cinque:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (1 Dicembre 2009)

*minerva*

Appunto....ho una gran conoscenza.....!!!:carneval:


----------



## vento (2 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho visto la puntata....e tutta quella cagnara è stata semplicemente pretestuosa.....!Il punto è semplice:Non era una questione di pregiudizi....ma serenamente una questione di CANONI....!Per Roberta....così si chiama la corteggiatrice una relazione omosex...non rientra ne suoi canoni....trovo il tutto lecito e comprensivo...ognuno ha i suoi canoni...da non confondere con classismo e pregiudizi!!!


 
Concordo con la questione dei "canoni", io forse troverei meno accettabile un passato di violenza che uno di omosessualità ma ognuno di noi ha in linea dei massima delle cose che ritiene tollerabili ed altre no ed è naturale e giusto che siano diverse... se il tipo in questione ha "sperimentato" e ritenuto che non fosse la sua strada, perchè non dargli un'opportunità? ma dicendolo mi contraddico perchè non so se riuscirei veramente a darla (l'opportunità:rotfl ad una persona appunto con un passato "violento" o disonesto...


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2009)

vento ha detto:


> Concordo con la questione dei "canoni", io forse troverei meno accettabile un passato di violenza che uno di omosessualità ma ognuno di noi ha in linea dei massima delle cose che ritiene tollerabili ed altre no ed è naturale e giusto che siano diverse... se il tipo in questione ha "sperimentato" e ritenuto che non fosse la sua strada, perchè non dargli un'opportunità? ma dicendolo mi contraddico perchè non so se riuscirei veramente a darla (l'opportunità:rotfl ad una persona appunto con un passato "violento" o disonesto...


 infatti la questione di base rimane la profondità di conoscenza fra i due individui nella coppia.è ovvio che stiamo parlando di legame importante, altrimenti il problema non si pone.
è lecito nascondere una parte rilevante del proprio passato ?


----------



## vento (2 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti la questione di base rimane la profondità di conoscenza fra i due individui nella coppia.è ovvio che stiamo parlando di legame importante, altrimenti il problema non si pone.
> è lecito nascondere una parte rilevante del proprio passato ?


penso sia soggettivo...
io non riuscirei a tenere nascosta una cosa "importante" perchè vivrei male e potendo scegliere preferirei che il mio compagno si sentisse in una condizione tale da poter dire tutto senza creare crepe nella nostra relazione..


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti la questione di base rimane la profondità di conoscenza fra i due individui nella coppia.è ovvio che stiamo parlando di legame importante, altrimenti il problema non si pone.
> *è lecito* *nascondere una parte rilevante del proprio passato* ?


Ci mancherebbe... certo che si. Una relazione tra due individui non è un autodafè.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe... certo che si. Una relazione tra due individui non è un autodafè.


Dai sposiamoci una volta per tutte!
Ci nasconderemo un sacco di cose e vivremo felici e contenti fino a che morte non ci separi:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai sposiamoci una volta per tutte!
> Ci nasconderemo un sacco di cose e vivremo felici e contenti fino a che morte non ci separi:carneval:


Ricordati che hai un focolare che ti aspetta alla marina :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ricordati che hai un focolare che ti aspetta alla marina :carneval:


Io e te e una marea di blatte...che emozione!:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io e te e una marea di blatte...che emozione!:carneval:


claro! Questa è vita, credimi :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> claro! Questa è vita, credimi :carneval:


 io vi accontenterei:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Dicembre 2009)

La benedizione divina fa sempre comodo


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La benedizione divina fa sempre comodo


un vero matrimonio deve sempre averla... e quale dea migliore di quella della sapienza può elargircela?:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (2 Dicembre 2009)

a me è capitato lo dicessero in due e dal che, ho dedotto, che certe cose capitano più spesso di quanto si pensi..
ne ho dedotto che, per quel che riguarda me, se sono innamorata mi importa eccome del come e del perché, in caso contrario, al di là di qualche _semplice _pensiero non vado perché tanto non mi cambia niente.


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *a me è capitato lo dicessero in due e dal che, ho dedotto, che certe cose capitano più spesso di quanto si pensi..*
> ne ho dedotto che, per quel che riguarda me, se sono innamorata mi importa eccome del come e del perché, in caso contrario, al di là di qualche _semplice _pensiero non vado perché tanto non mi cambia niente.


e credo che andando avanti sarà sempre più frequente ; parlo della bisessualità .
non so bene se è perché ora si è più liberi o confusi


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me è capitato lo dicessero in due e dal che, ho dedotto, che certe cose capitano più spesso di quanto si pensi..
> ne ho dedotto che, per quel che riguarda me, se sono innamorata mi importa eccome del come e del perché, in caso contrario, al di là di qualche _semplice _pensiero non vado perché tanto non mi cambia niente.


mi sembra un ottimo modo di pensare.


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e credo che andando avanti sarà sempre più frequente ; parlo della bisessualità .
> non so bene se è perché ora si è più liberi o confusi


perchè la o e non una e?


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> perchè la o e non una e?


quale o?







ho capito. sì, per me una esclude l'altra


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quale o?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per me no... la libertà da sempre confusione. Se entri in una nuova mappa di gioco, ci vuol tempo per orientarti.


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> per me no... la libertà da sempre confusione. Se entri in una nuova mappa di gioco, ci vuol tempo per orientarti.


se non ti orienti non sei libero : dipendi dalla tua confusione


----------



## Lettrice (2 Dicembre 2009)

Per me ne l'uno ne l'altro.
La differenza e' che ora se ne parla solo di più


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non ti orienti non sei libero : dipendi dalla tua confusione


semmai il contrario... se non sei libero non ti orienterai mai.


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> semmai il contrario... se non sei libero non ti orienterai mai.


...ma se hai detto  che  la libertà (forse appena acquisita) confonde .


sei libero:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...ma se hai detto  che  la libertà (forse appena acquisita) confonde .
> 
> 
> sei libero:mrgreen:


infatti, lo ribadisco... quando ti liberi da qualcosa entri in un territorio nuovo... è normale da principio esserne disorientati. Ma solo essendo liberi da qualcosa puoi poi davvero orientarti. Sembra un cane che rincorre la sua coda, ma non lo è.


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> infatti, lo ribadisco... quando ti liberi da qualcosa entri in un territorio nuovo... è normale da principio essere disorientati. Ma solo essendo liberi da qualcosa puoi poi davvero orientarti. Sembra un cane che rincorre la sua cosa, ma non lo è.


è un gatto:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un gatto:singleeye:


si lo so si dice dei gatti, ma lo fanno anche i cani:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si lo so si dice dei gatti, ma lo fanno anche i cani:carneval:


 soprattutto i cani.....voglio uscire dal cul de sac:racchia:


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> soprattutto i cani.....voglio uscire dal cul de sac:racchia:


devi orientarti :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Dicembre 2009)

Mamma mia, mi avete confusa


----------



## aristocat (2 Dicembre 2009)

*OT...*

Off topic
ma vi date del Lei con Minerva??


----------



## Bruja (2 Dicembre 2009)

*...*

I gatti raramente rincorrono, di solito si appostano...
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Off topic
> ma vi date del Lei con Minerva??


con una dea veramente sarebbe opportuno il Voi, ma lei è benevola e non lo pretende


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> I gatti raramente rincorrono, di solito si appostano...
> Bruja


quoto, quando corrono è per scappare :mexican:


----------



## Bruja (3 Dicembre 2009)

*m.m*



moltimodi ha detto:


> semmai il contrario... se non sei libero non ti orienterai mai.


Pensando a questa tua frase ho ritrovato il concetto che a volte non siamo neppure liberi di gestire la nostra libertà, se non ci siamo avvezzi... il rischio é l'eccesso euforico!
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Pensando a questa tua frase ho ritrovato il concetto che a volte non siamo neppure liberi di gestire la nostra libertà, se non ci siamo avvezzi... il rischio é l'eccesso euforico!
> Bruja


uscendo dal porto, in mare aperto se non si è avvezzi a navigare il naufragio per imperizia è possibile... è vero. Ma se ci pensi, non è comunque più pericoloso restare ormeggiati al molo?


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Off topic
> ma vi date del Lei con Minerva??


 non mi dire niente...alcuni ostinatamente irrispettosi osano darmi del tu


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi dire niente...alcuni ostinatamente irrispettosi osano darmi del tu


chi ti da del tuo è un dio :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2009)

*Minerva*

Cmq alla fine la corteggiatrice continuerà ad uscire con Giuseppe...


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq alla fine la corteggiatrice continuerà ad uscire con Giuseppe...


all'inizio di una conoscenza ci sta. ti piace roberta?
cosa ne pensi dell'ostinazione di monica per emiliano?
non trovi che attacchino troppo laura?
ti tocchi?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Dicembre 2009)

Chiamate un esorcista!:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2009)

non mi controllo più...marco di x factor è bravissimo:mummia:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26xMfGn2Frk&feature=SeriesPlayList&p=90432166C3F89157


----------



## Lettrice (3 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi controllo più...marco di x factor è bravissimo:mummia:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26xMfGn2Frk&feature=SeriesPlayList&p=90432166C3F89157


ORRORE!
Come distruggere un capolavoro!


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2009)

*Minerva*

Roberta non mi piace....è una posapiano.....e sinceramente avrebbe dovuto esser coerente con i suoi canoni e lasciar perdere....!Poi monica è simpatica...ma sta perdendo faccia e dignità.... strategiacamente sbaglia tutto....dovrebbe fuggire e non inseguire......!!Laura?Oggettivamente è molto attaccata ma ha un fratello che è un grandissimo cafone....e a dir il vero ha un viso strano.....!!Mi è simpatico il tronista che ha scartato Laura...quello di cassino un pò gagà....!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2009)

*Minerva*

Dimenticavo:si mi tocco spesso...non rinuncerei mai alla mia zaganella quotidiana....MAI!!


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> uscendo dal porto, in mare aperto se non si è avvezzi a navigare il naufragio per imperizia è possibile... è vero. Ma se ci pensi, *non è comunque più pericoloso restare ormeggiati al molo?*


 NO


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> NO


non frequenti i porti, si vede che non hai mai visto le vecchie chiatte come si riducono. Tristi e piene di ruggine.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non frequenti i porti, si vede che non hai mai visto le vecchie chiatte come si riducono. Tristi e piene di ruggine.


 li frequento...e vado anche in mare.
se mi dici noioso, triste e arrugginito ti dico sì, più pericoloso, no


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> li frequento...e vado anche in mare.
> se mi dici noioso, triste e arrugginito ti dico sì, più pericoloso, no


ah non sapevo... !
Ok, secondo te un posto noioso, triste e arrugginito non è pericoloso?


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah non sapevo... !
> Ok, secondo te un posto noioso, triste e arrugginito non è pericoloso?


no, è triste, noioso e arrugginito
non aver paura dell'ovvio, moltimodi:condom:


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, è triste, noioso e arrugginito
> non aver paura dell'ovvio, moltimodi:condom:


se la vediamo in modo diverso, non è perchè ho paura dell'ovvio. Semmai lo trovo finto.
Ripeto che quegli aggettivi  a me danno immediata una sensazione di pericolo... a te no.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> se la vediamo in modo diverso, non è perchè ho paura dell'ovvio. Semmai lo trovo finto.
> Ripeto che quegli aggettivi  a me danno immediata una sensazione di pericolo... a te no.


"rifugiarsi in un porto sicuro" 
non solo a me così pare


tieni presente che c'è chi teme le galline ma questo non fa di loro animali pericolosi


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> "rifugiarsi in un porto sicuro"
> non solo a me così pare
> 
> 
> tieni presente che c'è chi teme le galline ma questo non fa di loro animali pericolosi


rifugiarsi in un porto sicuro implica un navigare... o no? Altrimenti non ti rifugi, ma stai. E se stai, non è più sicuro diventa pericoloso. 

E l'aviaria allora? Se hanno ammazzato preventivamente miliardi di galline un motivo ci sarà...:mexican: Le galline sono pericolose... a modo loro, ma lo sono.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Dicembre 2009)

Nel canale sotto casa ci sono delle oche di un diabolico piu' unico che raro!
Che tu gli dia da mangiare o meno, se passeggi nelle vicinanze si avvicinano minacciose:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nel canale sotto casa ci sono delle oche di un diabolico piu' unico che raro!
> Che tu gli dia da mangiare o meno, se passeggi nelle vicinanze si avvicinano minacciose:carneval:


maledette galline olandesi:racchia:


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nel canale sotto casa ci sono delle oche di un diabolico piu' unico che raro!
> Che tu gli dia da mangiare o meno, se passeggi nelle vicinanze si avvicinano minacciose:carneval:


si sa che le oche sono bastarde dentro...:carneval: avete visto la storia della gallinella pelosa, che aveva paura di uscire perchè le oche la picchiavano?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si sa che le oche sono bastarde dentro...:carneval: avete visto la storia della gallinella pelosa, che aveva paura di uscire perchè le oche la picchiavano?


Guarda che se e' un'altra storia come quella del criceto sappi che nun gliela fo:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che se e' un'altra storia come quella del criceto sappi che nun gliela fo:carneval:


ahahahahahahah... no no questa è meno pulp :carneval:
in pratica, una gallinella è nata senza piume ma col pelo.... capita in natura. Solo che questa poveraccia non poteva mai uscire fuori a mangiare perchè le altre galline e soprattutto le oche la martoriavano perchè diversa.
Una gallina freak insomma... la natura è razzista, si sa. Altrimenti gli uomini non lo sarebbero.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah... no no questa è meno pulp :carneval:
> in pratica, una gallinella è nata senza piume ma col pelo.... capita in natura. Solo che questa poveraccia non poteva mai uscire fuori a mangiare perchè le altre galline e soprattutto le oche la martoriavano perchè diversa.
> Una gallina freak insomma... la natura è razzista, si sa. Altrimenti gli uomini non lo sarebbero.


:rotfl::rotfl:
Non ce la faccio:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> all'inizio di una conoscenza ci sta. ti piace roberta?
> cosa ne pensi dell'ostinazione di monica per emiliano?
> non trovi che attacchino troppo laura?
> ti tocchi?


 Guardi davvero uomini e donne?
Perché?:sonar:


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2009)

*Perchè*

Perchè non dovrebbe?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè non dovrebbe?


Non si risponde a una domanda con una domanda.
Io mi domando da anni il senso di quella trasmissione; la mia domanda era seria.


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2009)

non mi chiedo quasi mai il senso delle cose:ne godo (nel caso dell'arte) o mi diverto.
e son talmente presuntuosa da pensare di potermelo permettere senza sentirmi intaccata nell' intelligenza;
che io legga delitto o castigo o guardi la defilippi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi chiedo quasi mai il senso delle cose:ne godo (nel caso dell'arte) o mi diverto.
> e son talmente presuntuosa da pensare di potermelo permettere senza sentirmi intaccata nell' intelligenza;
> che io legga delitto o castigo o guardi la defilippi


Non ho capito nulla.
Hai risposto che quello che guardi lo guardi?
Questo si era capito, ma vale per tutti.
Io non avevo nessuna supponenza nel porre la domanda. Figurati! Io posso anche proclamare di ascoltare i casadei (che non mi piacciono) o di seguire telenovele che non guardo,se mi trovo con chi vuole attribuire patenti di intelligenza per quel che si ascolta o guarda...
Semplicemente non riesco a capire il senso di quella trasmissione.
Anzi, io le ho trovato il senso di ricostituire il paese, la piccola società che assiste e partecipa allo struscio e la partecipazione alla nascita di relazioni. Però in coerenza con questa analisi vedo come target di questa trasmissione chi è fuori età per vivere relazioni, perché la falsità delle situazioni è manifesta, così come la sceneggiatura e la regia.
Evidentemente la mia è un'analisi superficiale.
Speravo di essere illuminata.


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho capito nulla.
> Hai risposto che quello che guardi lo guardi?
> Questo si era capito, ma vale per tutti.
> Io non avevo nessuna supponenza nel porre la domanda. Figurati! Io posso anche proclamare di ascoltare i casadei (che non mi piacciono) o di seguire telenovele che non guardo,se mi trovo con chi vuole attribuire patenti di intelligenza per quel che si ascolta o guarda...
> ...


:idea:e luce sia
target , regia, analisi....!?!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nHFrZwDcW4


se c'è qualcuno che prende sul serio queste trasmissioni ..allora sì che c'è da preoccuparsi.
:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> :idea:e luce sia
> target , regia, analisi....!?!
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La ricarica da 25 euro:rotfl::rotfl:

Non ce la faccio:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Dicembre 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gh1O5ExGeI

Comunque l'originale batte la parodia:rotfl:


----------



## Iris (9 Dicembre 2009)

Non mi è capitato di vedere Uomini e Donne, ma mentre stvo a casa con l'influenza ho visto alcuni spezzoni del Grande Fratello.  Ma secondo voi quei cafoni, quei trogloditi sono così per davvero?


----------



## Bruja (9 Dicembre 2009)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Non mi è capitato di vedere Uomini e Donne, ma mentre stvo a casa con l'influenza ho visto alcuni spezzoni del Grande Fratello.  Ma secondo voi quei cafoni, quei trogloditi sono così per davvero?


Intendi se sono così al naturale o se lo sono grazie alla regia?

Alla fine credo siano quello che gran parte del pubblico vuole, visto che la trasmissione ha una buona audience...e la mantiene, e su questo mi farei delle domande!?
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2009)

*Persa*

Be ti rispondo io....!!Io amo vedere la gente litigare....è un buon motivo?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (10 Dicembre 2009)

Tra il GF e UeD preferisco UeD... credo di aver visto una sola edizione del GF perche' i personaggi erano eccezionali... un'idiozia ai confini della realta'!
C'era una tizia che il primo giorno ha detto di essere una principessa africana e di essere vergine... il secondo giorno si e' trombata un tipo nella piscina... dopo una settimana ha chiesto un test di gravidanza:rotfl:

UeD e' anche ai confini della realta'... le poche volte che lo vedo mi faccio grasse risate.
Comunque come ha dimostrato la signora Minerva in questo post, alcuni argomenti di UeD possono essere spunti di riflessione


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2009)

*Cmq*

Il video e di cindy....che adesso lavora e fa spettacoli hot....ai numeri hot...e fefè ex concorrente del gf....un dementello di rare proporzioni!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> :idea:e luce sia
> target , regia, analisi....!?!
> 
> 
> ...


C'è da preoccuparsi di chi non si domanda perché sceglie un programma piuttosto che un altro.
Chi li produce li prende sul serio. 
A domanda gentile e rispettosa hai risposto in modo villano... niente di nuovo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be ti rispondo io....!!Io amo vedere la gente litigare....è un buon motivo?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 E' un buon motivo per te...


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è da preoccuparsi di chi non si domanda perché sceglie un programma piuttosto che un altro.
> Chi li produce li prende sul serio.
> A domanda gentile e rispettosa hai risposto in modo villano... niente di nuovo.


ti leggo sempre tanto serena


----------

